# Just 'cos you got the right equipment don't mean jack!



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

In my town, there are a couple of Costa and Starbucks branches. Other coffee shops use bean to cup machines. And the rest of coffee sold is instant from hot dog trailers and the like. Not like London or Melbourne or anywhere coffee cultured you see.

So imagine my surprise when I took my dad for a haircut to his local barbers, I walked past a small caf and noticed a small 'Fracino' machine and a grinder on the worktop! "Dad, I'll get us some coffee whilst you get your hair cut" I promised excitedly.

The manager/owner of the joint was frying up some bacon and the 'barista/assistant' was on coffee duty. I was so chuffed to see the equipment that I immediately assumed that these folk were part of the underground coffee revolution and asked if they were forum members, etc.... They just stared at me blankly as if I had landed from another planet.

Anyway, I ordered a 'flat white' which I assumed was the lovely textured, milky drinks shown on lots of youtube videos... and this is what happened.

The 'barista' turned on the Fracino, went elsewhere to find the portafilter and then filled the basket from the cool grinder (he had no idea what make the grinder was and said it was just here when he started). Anyway, using a generic plastic tamper, he pressed down and then for some reason, decided to fill the basket with a little more coffee... he tampered finally again and locked the portafilter into position. He then placed two takeout cups, one under each spout. At this point, I pointed out that I wanted a double shot in each cup so he repeated the whole action twice. Here's the best bit... once the espressos were made, he then filled the cups with hot water from the Fracino and topped up the drinks with cold milk from the fridge. Each drink looked like instant coffee you get from the hot dog stand.

The cups were placed in a takeout tray, a biscuit was placed and the order was complete. I walked out the shop feeling deflated and too embarrassed to re-order cappuccino or latte... I walked around the street a little aimlessly and noticed scaffolding with a couple of builders. "Dudes, would you like some coffee?? I've got a couple of spare cups here!" The chaps were delighted to be offered free coffee and I felt I'd done a good deed for the day.

So... I guess I ordered the wrong drinks using incorrect terms? In any case, I felt sorry for the machines... they need love and a new home methinks! Lol.

Obviously I'm writing this as I'm trying to avoid weekend family chores!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

drgekko said:


> ...The 'barista' turned on the Fracino, went elsewhere to find the portafilter and then filled the basket...


 at which point I would have walked out...

Sadly this happens far too often.

You didn't use the wrong terminology, the issue is that the staff had no clue about coffee.

The coffee machine needs to come up to temperature / pressure before it can be used.

Those poor builders ...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

in about 90% of coffee shops / cafe setups I see* they have the equipment but not the knowledge. It's increasingly common to see freshly roasted beans too, but still not a bit of knowledge of how to make espresso. Shame really.

*excludes London


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Made me smile


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I went to a cafe earlier in the week , not in Lancaster I might add. But they roasted and sold beans , had a long list of coffee to choose from, and some half decent equipment (fracino 2 group ) . Was perplexed when I asked what bean they were using in the latte . They said I could choose from the list of 20 odd beans . I thought to myself hmm ,there is only one grinder there,how isthmus going to work?

Anyway went and sat outside, out came my drink , in a tall glass latte recepticle. Half full of bubbles and froth, scalded milk , burnt espresso . No ta great way to see your beans .

But there you go , equipment and product doesn't lead to great coffee.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Went into a trendy beach side place in Cornwall a couple of days ago - actually, it was Lamorna Cove. Asked if they did flat whites and was told they did. Few minutes later whilst we were taking in the stunning views, two cups of filter coffee arrived plus a jug of hot milk. Sent them back and went for caps instead - not good.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

You should have at least tasted it..............

I once ordered a latte (had a serious hangover at the time) I got a polystyrene cup with a spoon of maxwell house and filled with milk then microwaved.........................


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Cool... glad to know it wasn't just me, thought I might get slammed! Lol. To be fair, until I joined the coffee elite here, a "flat white" meant a cup of filter coffee with a splash of milk too! If in doubt, I'll order cappa - much safer! Out of curiosity though, what's the technical difference between a flat white and a cappa? (Surely not chocolate powder sprinkled on top!?)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

One was invented by Aussies ( or so they claim ....)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

drgekko said:


> Cool... glad to know it wasn't just me, thought I might get slammed! Lol. To be fair, until I joined the coffee elite here, a "flat white" meant a cup of filter coffee with a splash of milk too! If in doubt, I'll order cappa - much safer! Out of curiosity though, what's the technical difference between a flat white and a cappa? (Surely not chocolate powder sprinkled on top!?)


Generally, a cap should be one third espresso, one third milk and one third big foam. So, a cap cup should be in the region 150-180ml volume. But this isn't written in stone. A flat white uses espresso with microfoamed milk - ratio of one part espresso to two or three parts milk.


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

my worse story is watching a guy have to literally use a hard blow to remove the PF from a machine. Inside the PF was what looked like a years caked on old coffee grind! For some stupid reason I expected him to clean it but oh no, just smacked out what would fall out with a bit of a poke and then filled it up with fresh coffee. I think he got about half a basket of fresh coffee in with the baked on grinds.

Needless to say the taste was as you would expect, bloody awful.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

What's getting me is that you are all drinking or even paying for these drinks. Put your foot down and say NO .I wouldnt pay for a burger if it was half cooked,laying on a shelf or black on the outside and pink in the middle.We all come on these forums to learn and if I've learned one thing it's that a really well made cup of fresh ground coffee can be had for the same price as a cup of brown sludge.If I did'nt order sludge I certainly wont pay for it

Norry


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In The UK, providing you do not prepay your bill, you are only legally obliged to pay what you consider the item/drink/meal is worth. Leave your contact details and let the establishment start legal proceedings to recover the balance.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I just hate poor value for money .If more people complained then standards would be raised.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

vikingboy said:


> my worse story is watching a guy have to literally use a hard blow to remove the PF from a machine. Inside the PF was what looked like a years caked on old coffee grind! For some stupid reason I expected him to clean it but oh no, just smacked out what would fall out with a bit of a poke and then filled it up with fresh coffee. I think he got about half a basket of fresh coffee in with the baked on grinds.
> 
> Needless to say the taste was as you would expect, bloody awful.


Bloody Hell! Hah!

These places would be far better served with bean to cup machines. I managed to make an enjoyable cup with a Costa self-service bean to cup at a service station once.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

bignorry said:


> I just hate poor value for money .If more people complained then standards would be raised.


Could not agree more other than to say as well as getting VFM, service, service, service !!! It is service that often brings a lot of people back, even if the price is over what they might consider reasonable.

It does mean of course that we turn into America but that is going to happen anyway so&#8230;..


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Olliehulla said:


> Could not agree more other than to say as well as getting VFM, service, service, service !!! *It is service that often brings a lot of people back*, even if the price is over what they might consider reasonable.
> 
> It does mean of course that we turn into America but that is going to happen anyway so&#8230;..


Which is why I'm never paying this establishment another visit again. And I am very much looking forward to going to the proper establishments located in the city next to me.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

My oh my... I'm learning loads of excellent tips about making decent coffee from this thread. I cant wait to try out all of these ideas!

Seriously, I posted a thread a few months back about a rubbish cappuccino served to me at a half decent hotel. As it was on business and I wasn't paying I couldn't be bothered to argue the toss. So many times since then have I wished I had made some sort of a protest purely on principle even though it wasn't my money. Typically British attitude, I suppose.

Some of the stories quoted here are just incredible!


----------

